# Cheapest place to buy the following books...



## xirtam (Jun 8, 2013)

I will have to take a bible course and a Hebrew course in September. We are on a budget, so I am trying to reduce the blow by buying the following books at the lowest possible cost. Would anyone be able to point me in the right direction?

1) Webster, Brian L. The Cambridge Introduction To Biblical Hebrew. Cambridge New York:
Cambridge University Press, 2009.
2) Wegner, Paul. Using Old Testament Hebrew in Preaching. Kregel, 2009. 
3) Fee, Gordon D. and Douglas K. Stuart. How To Read The Bible Book By Book. Grand Rapids, Mich.:
Zondervan, 2002. ISBN: 9780310211181

My lovely wife appreciates your efforts!

In Christ,


----------



## Wayne (Jun 8, 2013)

Check for those titles at AddALL book search and price comparison.

Click the used books tab and then search for each.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 8, 2013)

bookfinder.com is of some use.


----------



## xirtam (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you, gentlemen.

In Christ,


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 8, 2013)

try ebay


----------



## Branson (Jun 8, 2013)

Try half.com also, I can usually find books there pretty cheap


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 8, 2013)

I have found some great deals here also.
BetterWorldBooks.com - New & Used Books for Sale, Textbooks, Book Reviews & more - FREE SHIPPING


----------

